# Does it really help???



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Iv'e been using Advanced System Care "The free version" and Glary Utitlities 5 "also free version" for a few months now. And I'm wondering do they really help my computers? What are good programs that really help keep your computer clean and update "the main reason I use Glary Utilities"drivers and such. Thank You for reading and i'm very interested in hearing your responses. 

Sincerely Tdog


:hide:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

They do just the opposite. Registry Cleaners aren't needed and I've seen them cause unnecessary problems up to and including the need to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No they are not good programs and some can even be spam.

Advanced System Care can actually harm your PC as registry cleaners can create many Windows problems.

I recommend you remove both of those programs.

If you want a good PC cleaner, then use CCleaner (but do not use its registry cleaner).

If you want a good driver updater, do it yourself. Drivers only come out once every three or so months for motherboard/CPU and about once a month for the GPU.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was afraid you guys would say that. Thank God I haven't used the Registry cleaner on any of my computers. I will get rid of them. I had them running on my old Dell Dimensions just playing around. Those computers still have Windows XP. They can't handle an upgrade to Windows 7 unfortunately. They are becoming Computers of the past ;-( I see Google Chrome won't do anymore updates on Windows XP anymore ;-(


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

XP is an old operating system. If you have a PC that is still running it, it's time to retire that machine.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I still like XP and have it on at least one machine, though it isn't used very often. Someday maybe. Not today.


I've run into problems with utilities too, System Mechanic was one. Fix-It Utilities was another as I recall. I avoid them now.

Also be careful when searching for drivers if you need them. I've run into a few questionable sites that claim to be legit. Funky things happened.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice ;-) I refuse to retire my Dell Dimensions with Windows Xp! ;-)
I'll run them to they kill themselves ;-)

:dance:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You risk your internet safely as well as your network.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I was reading about that. They "2" Dell Dimensions have both become Gaming machines. For a game called Evony that I use a botting program for. That is all they do really. Oh and I just brought back to life my HP Pavilon a1710N. Which also has Windows XP. I got 4 sticks of 512MB Ram in it. It says it has a total of 1.87 GB of Ram. it also says it has a AMD Athlon (tm) 64X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+2.20 GHZ. It has a 186 GB hard drive as well. I just ran Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor on it and it looks compatible. A few outdated programs of course. I wonder if it could handle Windows 10? It maxes out at 4MB of memory. So I'd have to do that. What do you guys think?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would leave it at win 7 as the hardware may not have drivers which will work well with win 10 or win 8.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh it doesn't have Windows 7 yet. It still has Windows XP. I'm thinking about upgrading it to Windows 7. Is that processor any good? The AMD Athlon (tm) 64X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+2.20 GHZ???? I'm wondering if dishing out the cash for Windows 7 and more ram "It maxes out at 4 MB of ram" is going to be worth it with this machine. It is an HP Pavilon a1710N. What do you think????

It has 1.87 GB of ram now. I have 4 sticks of 512 mb of ram in 4 slots right now.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would not spend on it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm sure you meant 4GB and not 4MB. In any case, it's hard to justify spending cash on an aging computer with a limited life. But, if the PC(s) is connected to the internet, it may be worth it just for the security.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I'm not sure what to do. Iv'e always wanted to build a computer. But I'm afraid I'd screw it up. So buying is probably a little more realistic. Does anyone know how much a cheap build would cost? The one thing I would like is at least 16 GB of ram "memory" that could be upgrade able in the future. Although 16 GB of ram will probably be more then I ever need. Quad core would be nice. And at least a 500 GB hard drive. Although I'd love to have a 1TB Hard drive. But couldn't I down the line just attach an "external" Hard drive to the computer? Graphics card I'm not to worried about. I'm not a gamer. I'm a facebook gamer of one game really. That I need to run botting accounts for. Any ideas what to do or how much?


Also the computer I'm using now is a Dell Optiplex 755 that has a duo cpu E6750 2.66 ghz with 6 GB of ram and a 297 GB hard drive. It seems to be pretty fast to me. It has 4 slots for ram. Two have 2GB of ram and the other two have 1GB of ram. So I'd have to buy to sticks of 2GB of ram to install and crucial has them for 27 a piece. And I could probably find them cheaper on Amazon or Ebay. You guys think this computer is worth the upgrade?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is plenty of info and videos on building a PC, it really is not that difficult.
Videos here build your own pc - Google Search


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Plus there's plenty of folks here who can help with any problems/uncertainties/queries :wink:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you even using all of your current RAM? If you aren't having any RAM related issues (ie: running low on RAM during normal activities), there is no real need to upgrade. 8GB, even for gaming machines is more than enough for the large majority of users. Most people don't use 8GB, much less need 16GB. The money is better spent elsewhere.

My point is, no matter how cheap it is, if it's not needed, it's a waste of money. Put the money aside and save it up for your next PC.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What he Said ^^^^. :thumb:


----------

